
Show HN: Reader Mode – A fully cuztomizable “Reader Mode” with dyslexia support - ryzalyusoff
https://readermode.io
======
ryzalyusoff
Hello HN! I made this.

Reader Mode is a Chrome extension that removes clutter and ads from any
article, so you can enjoy reading in a clean, distraction-free “Reader Mode”.

It comes with features for people with dyslexia. The features include Dyslexia
Fonts, Dyslexia Ruler and Text-to-Speech feature with 40+ natural voices.

Here’s the quick highlights of what it has and can do: \- Distraction-free and
ad-free "Reader Mode" \- Theme customization \- Custom CSS \- Print pages \-
Fullscreen mode \- Auto-run ability \- Deletion of unwanted elements \- Save
edited pages \- Share To Twitter \- Dyslexia Fonts \- Dyslexia Ruler \- Text
To Speech \- Outlines \- Text annotating and highlighting \- Note List \-
Auto-scroll functionality \- Dark Panel Mode \- Google Search \- Google
Translate

SPECIAL DISCOUNT : There’s an exclusive 25% discount off the PRO version today
for all HN mates. To use it, just enter “hackernews25” code at checkout.

Happy to answer any questions! :)

------
disabled
I tweeted this tool to @Bookshare. The creator of this made an amazing tool,
and should contact Bookshare.org so that the tool is featured and endorsed for
people with print-related disabilities.

The only thing that this may be missing is multi-modal highlighting. As in,
where the sentence is highlighted in one color and the word being read aloud
is highlighted in a different color. This is a feature in Kurzweil 3000 and
Voice Dream Reader.

This can be super helpful for people with print disabilities that involve
vision.

But, I am definitely going to get this! I think this is the best accessibility
tool I have seen on PC! :-)

~~~
ryzalyusoff
Ah i see, thank you for sharing that, I will check it out!

And oh, I will be looking into the multi-modal highlighting as well and if all
goes well, this will be available in the next update!

So yeah, you get it now and just update it if the new version is ready. Thank
you again for your time, feedback, and for your kind words. Appreciate it!
:)))

~~~
disabled
You're welcome! This really is a phenomenal tool!

I will get the extension today!

------
steventey
I've been using ReaderMode for 2 days now and I must say that I'm absolutely
enjoying the clean, distraction-free user experience! Thank you for making
this!

------
supremerumham
This is great not only for accessibility but the extension gets rid of all the
excess pop-ups that you might encounter when scrolling while reading.

~~~
ryzalyusoff
Thanks Alex! :)

~~~
supremerumham
No problem!!

~~~
ryzalyusoff
:)))

------
zufallsheld
This looks really great. Do you plan on releasing a Firefox extension?

~~~
ryzalyusoff
Thank you and yes! The Firefox and even Safari version will come soon! :))

~~~
kseistrup
Does paying for the PRO version on Chrome include PRO on Firefox, too, or do I
have to pay twice?

~~~
ryzalyusoff
You just need to pay once :)

